# Under counter size freezer



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there,

I am trying to source an under the counter freezer (it has to be a maximum of 83cms high)

Furniture companies have promised to obtain a freezer but have not managed to get me one in over a year.

Does anyone have any email addresses for reputable companies in Cairo that would deliver to Sharm, where I can make contact with them via email and whereby they will deliver on time and deliver what I order.

Thanks in advance.

Lou


----------

